# Tone Vendor MKII NPN



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2022)

This is a ToneVendor MKII, but outfitted with Russian NPN Ge, courtesy of @peccary who was kind enough to send me a handful of transistors to select for this build.
Big thanks to @thewintersoldier for having provided unvaluable guidance into this build, from the PNP-NPN conversion, to all the little tips, from having a resistor between the base and collector of Q1 to simulate higher leakage and get it to bias properly, to changing the Attack pot to a C1K to have better control. Thanks Chris, I couldn't have done it as good without you, and I even used an outie DC Jack!

First time I use a Tone Bender style fuzz, and I find it sounds really good, this might be a contestant for the fuzz spot on my board.
Went with a design inspired by my favorite graphics iteration of the Tone-Bender whiich I think is more lively thant the austere hammered grey version. Also wanted to try the purple illuminated 3PDT. It’s nice, the hue is purple/pinkish, but it looks great on this one.


----------



## peccary (Feb 10, 2022)

What a great looking build, awesome job on the graphics as usual. I'm glad the transistors worked out for you - I'd been waiting to see this one pop up. Now we just need a sound sample!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 10, 2022)

I like it


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 10, 2022)

@SYLV9ST9R any chance we can get a clip?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> @SYLV9ST9R any chance we can get a clip?


I'll try to record something tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 10, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> ....from having a resistor between the base and collector of Q1 to simulate higher leakage and get it to bias properly...



This is a weird one. Why not just change the collector resistor? I've heard of fake leakage transistors on Silicon transistors in no-bias stages but never for Germanium units.

EDIT: They must be VERY low leakage transistors. <15 microamps was always the cutoff I observed. lower than that and the no-bias stage wouldn't work.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 10, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> No good deed goes unpunished 🤣 see what I get for giving guidance 😬 the Fuzz Fuehrer is here😜



No, in light of my edit, it's a good trick. The General Electric 2N169 units I love are the lowest leakage germaniums I have ever handled and I only ever had one out of 40 or so with such low leakage that I had to supplement.

It's a great trick.


----------



## peccary (Feb 10, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> No, in light of my edit, it's a good trick. The General Electric 2N169 units I love are the lowest leakage germaniums I have ever handled and I only ever had one out of 40 or so with such low leakage that I had to supplement.
> 
> It's a great trick.


Highest leakage transistor was .204mA, lowest was .059mA.

Not sure which ones he ended up using, though.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 10, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Run Joe, don't let the Fuzz Gestapo get you! 😂



Point taken.

Nice build @SYLV9ST9R. I like the mix of old and new Sola graphics.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 10, 2022)

Sound clips are the new gut shots… it doesn’t work if we can’t hear it…. Lol


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 10, 2022)

This is why I asked for a clip y'all. The proof is in the pudding. Otherwise you'll babble on all day about specs


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> Sound clips are the new gut shots… it doesn’t work if we can’t hear it…. Lol


It's my playing that should be in the troubleshooting section...


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Big Monk (Feb 10, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> This is why I asked for a clip y'all. The proof is in the pudding. Otherwise you'll babble on all day about specs



If it sounds good, it is good. No matter what resistors are where!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2022)

peccary said:


> Highest leakage transistor was .204mA, lowest was .059mA.
> 
> Not sure which ones he ended up using, though.


For those who want to know...
Q1: HFE= 63. Leak= .059 mA [1.5M resistor between the base and collector]
Q2: HFE= 66. Leak= .059 mA
Q3: HFE= 112. Leak= .204 mA


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 10, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> For those who want to know...
> Q1: HFE= 63. Leak= .059 mA [1.5M resistor between the base and collector]
> Q2: HFE= 66. Leak= .059 mA
> Q3: HFE= 112. Leak= .204 mA



That's a great set of gains.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 10, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> It's my playing that should be in the troubleshooting section...


You and me both.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 10, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Would sound like shit without that simulated leakage resistor



I'm sure it would.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## peccary (Feb 10, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Would sound like shit without that simulated leakage resistor


I should have asked before sending, I've only ever played with the Dizzy Tone version (and IME the GE diode in that circuit is where the real magic happens). Even then, though, I'm not sure if the leakage on any of the GE I have in the 50's-70's is that much >100mA. What would ideal leakage be for Q1? I'm glad that there was an easy fix.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 10, 2022)

peccary said:


> What would ideal leakage be for Q1?



I've always operated under the assumption that if a no-bias stage passes signal, there is enough leakage and then you simply tweak the collector resistor for the right voltages.


----------



## fig (Feb 10, 2022)

That's a really great build, the graphics are amazing (of course)!


----------

